# ADA power sand, is it necessary?



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

im gonna have an iwagumi layout soon, and i was reading an ADA article about the iwagumi layout,
heres the PDF link
http://www.adana.com.my/articles/pdf/creativedoc1_takashiamano.pdf
and it said that i should add power sand before the aqua soil.
is it necessary?
and bright sand, i was just thinking of going for normak bright colored gravel for it, good idead?
comments and opinions are welcomed.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

redza said:


> im gonna have an iwagumi layout soon, and i was reading an ADA article about the iwagumi layout,
> heres the PDF link
> http://www.adana.com.my/articles/pdf/creativedoc1_takashiamano.pdf
> and it said that i should add power sand before the aqua soil.
> ...



That depends on your definition of the work "necessary".

If you mean do you have to have it to make anything grow then the answer is no but if your going for the ADA look or trying to maximize the ADA growing system then yes you need the power sand

The one thing you don't need is the bright sand since it's the same thing as pool filter sand just nicer looking but again that's depending on the look your going for.

- Brad


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

There are many prior threads to this topic, you might check there, however, I've found no need for ADA PS.
It's mostly a source of NO3 at the initial stage.
It gets mixed up if you uproot with the aqua soil and are not careful, then looks tacky(while large pumice + blackish aqua soil).

I've long used ADA AS alone and have excellent results.
Some have claimed the PS helps prevent anaerobic conditions, this is not true either. Plant roots add their own O2, this is well known, studied and understood by anyone that's ever bothered to study wetland and aquatic plants. Same thing with heater cable arguments.

As far as adding a long term source of extra nutrients, osmocoat is pretty darn cheap. I don't bother, ADA As has the lion's share of the nutrients anyway and leaches a great deal in the first 1-2 months anyway.

As far as the ADA look, no, not ever remotely close to being required.
Aquascaping and a method are independent of each other. Always has been.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

i want to have the ada look, but i guess i dont need the PS and the BS,
so, thanks guys,


----------



## GG71 (Oct 13, 2021)

plantbrain said:


> There are many prior threads to this topic, you might check there, however, I've found no need for ADA PS.
> It's mostly a source of NO3 at the initial stage.
> It gets mixed up if you uproot with the aqua soil and are not careful, then looks tacky(while large pumice + blackish aqua soil).
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, found that very useful was actually having that debate in my head wither to get PS or not. So thanks for that advise. Do you mind if I ask if you use CO2?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

He does use CO2. I don't think he's posted here for about 5 years.


----------



## jsoto2005 (Apr 23, 2019)

My longer stemmed plants seem to reach out for the Power Sand below, not sure if I'd use it across a full carpet though.


----------

